# Programar un lm35 en visual basic por el puerto paralelo



## drahcir (Nov 15, 2005)

Que tal jóvenes, saben estoy realizando un sensor de temperatura, pero no se como programar el lm35 en visual basic, mediante el puerto paralelo, 

el problema es: el circuito que tengo, tengo que darle un push para que actualice a la PC y  registre la nueva temperatura, el pero es que mediante otro puerto, lo este actualizando automáticamente, me podrían ayudar?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 16, 2005)

Hola, 

Dale una mirada a este tema, de seguro es lo que estas buscando: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/necesito-sensor-temperatura-lea-computadora-270/

Saludos.


----------

